# Hitch extender



## New River Rat (May 4, 2012)

Has anyone used on of these before? What are your thoughts?


----------



## devilmutt (May 4, 2012)

I looked at these for my setup, but decided to extend the tongue of my trailer instead. The reason I did this is I've read that the hitch extender will reduce the tongue weight limit of your hitch by 1/3.



> Description
> The Receiver Extension with Diamond Tread Step is ideal for slide-out campers with extended overhangs. Step surface area measures 6" x 17" and is welded to hitch extension.
> 
> •The limiting factor is the capacity of your hitch. Using a hitch extender will reduce your hitch's overall capacity by 1/3.


https://www.reese-hitches.com/products/,1804017


----------



## RivRunR (May 4, 2012)

I ran one of those on 2 or 3 trips. I know this won't be much help, but it just didn't "feel right" when I was towing, so I took it off. Only thing I use it for now is to give me more room at the lift-gate when I've got the cargo basket in the back.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (May 4, 2012)

I have one sitting in the garage, I used at a boat ramp I had to make a sharp turn, it did keep the boat from hitting the truck


----------



## New River Rat (May 4, 2012)

Thanks. Some of my river ramps aren't very steep and thought this might be an option.


----------

